# Hi, I'm Kristy



## Kristy (Jul 15, 2011)

I always hate the part where I have to introduce myself because putting it in words makes me feel like a boring person.  But I've been writing since I took a creative writing course in junior high.  I just fell in love with everything about it, from creating and getting to know my characters, to making them come alive in worlds I create.

Mostly I stay with the romantic fiction genre, but have branched out into a little fact-based fiction, a non-fiction, and am working with my daughter on developing a couple of sci-fi series geared toward teens and young adults.

To date I've published three books for digital readers, and hope to add to that number later this year.  Until then, I'd like to become a part of an active writer's forum in hopes of learning more about what it is I do.  And maybe re-teaching myself to only use one space after a period instead of two!  That's a hard habit to break!


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome, Kristy.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Kristy, and welcome to the forums.

Scott


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Kristy!  Nice introduction   I wouldn't bother about the one space thing, I think two spaces is more accepted.  Enjoy the forums


----------



## Hawke (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the community, Kristy.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Kristy! Welcome to WF.


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello Kristy. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Kristy.



Nickie


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 16, 2011)

Two spaces is definitely the requirement with trad publishers. Don't change.

Welcome.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to WF Kristy :hi:


----------



## Kristy (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  It's been quite a week here in the Sahara...I mean _Michigan_.  My brain ceases to function well at temperatures hot enough to fry bacon on the hood of your car.  Also, my email didn't alert me that there were any responses until this morning...

So...

Can someone clue me in to the best ways I can become a useful member of this forum please?  I've been a member of a local writers club, but never really anything online.  I've _tried_ before, but must have chosen the wrong group.  I just never did really figure that one out.

As to the 2 spaces...  The reason I have to relearn it, at least as far as writing goes, is because the publishing program I'm using requires it, from what I understood.  Maybe I'll ask again though.  It could have just been the preference of the person who answered.  Heaven knows I'd rather stay with what I know.  One it looks better...and two, lifelong habits are really hard to break!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 20, 2011)

Kristy said:


> Can someone clue me in to the best ways I can become a useful member of this forum please?  I've been a member of a local writers club, but never really anything online.  I've _tried_ before, but must have chosen the wrong group.  I just never did really figure that one out.



Reading, critiquing and commenting. Also, you can get to know other members via the games forums and the lounge, etc. Have fun and get in there!


----------



## BobbyKing (Jul 25, 2011)

Kristy said:


> Can someone clue me in to the best ways I can become a useful member of this forum please?  I've been a member of a local writers club, but never really anything online.  I've _tried_ before, but must have chosen the wrong group.  I just never did really figure that one out.



My suggestion is to identify a handful of threads/sections where you enjoy sharing your thoughts and experiences.  For example, I am not really into poetry stuff, so I would minimize my time there.  I particularly like the 'Writing Discussion' area and most of the time I find myself there.  

I am also a firm believer that the more you take time to share (and help), the more you will receive to improve your writing.  I have learned so much just by reading some of the contributions here.. awesome! :grin:


----------



## Kristy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, Hawke and BobbyKing, for the suggestions.  Hopefully things will settle down so I can start doing  those things.  Cause those things sure seem like a lot more fun than what I'm doing now.


----------

